# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu primeiro REEF | Nelson Ferreira

## Nelson Ferreira

*Boas pessoal,

venho aqui partilhar convosco a montagem do mesmo. .* 

*Antigamente. . .*

 
 

*A Sump. . .*

 
 

*Preparativos. . .*

 

*Como ficou. . .*





No próximo post colocarei um pequeno texto com a descrição das alterações feitas. . .
De qualquer maneira, as opiniões são bem vindas   :SbClinOeil:  

Os melhores cumprimentos. . .

 :SbRequin2:  *Nelson Ferreira*  :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas,

É interessante ver a qualidade com que os aquariofilos estão a desnvolver, com bom nivel de aprendizagem, bem como de equilibrio tecnológico, em que cada vez mais o DIY- Do it yourself, começa a fazer sentido.

E até aqui desde já os meus parabéns ao Nelson.

No entanto tenho 2 perguntas a fazer:

Qual o caudal que vai passar no sump?

Qual o esquema de matérias filtrantes do mesmo?

Boa Sorte!!!

 :SbOk5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nelson

Antes de mais, os meus meus parabens pelo aspecto estético da tua montagem.

Observo na tua montagem que não usaste uma caixa de overflow. Foi propositada?

Quanto a tua sump, achas que vai ter capacidade para receber a agua toda do retorno quando parares a circulação da sump para o aquario?

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas pessoal,

desde já agradeço as vossas respostas. Vou escrever agora uns promenores, relativamente, à montagem do meu REEF. Certamente responderei às vossas perguntas, mas se não o fizer nesse texto, estarão no fim. . .   :SbSourire:  

Como poderam ver na primeiras fotos, tinha este aquário a funcionar como água doce, mas devido a umas conversas, com um amigo meu acabei por organizar tudo para me lançar em áua salgada.

*Setup do Aquário:*

*Medidas:* 100x40x40
*Sump:* 80x30x40
*Refúgio:* 40x30x35
*Escumador:* Red Sea - Prizm Skimmer 200 L/h
*Bomba de retorno:* +/- 3900 L/h ( ainda não a tenho )

*Futuros Equipamentos ( ainda em estudo ):*

*Matérias Filtrantes
Filtro De Areia
Reactor De Cálcio*

Após o setup, quero esclarecer o "porquê?" daquele espaço entre as duas portas ( no móvel ), vai servir para o observador conseguir visualizar o refúgio. Antigamente o móvel servia para armazenamento de material ( Alimentação, Redes, Mangueiras, Filtros. . . ) de momento serve para a Sump e armazenamento de material, após as alterações que voces podem facilmente ver.   :SbRequin2:  

Nas fotos que coloquei ontem, o aquário ainda não estava acabado, agora que está ficam mais umas fotos. . .



Aqui podem ver o sistema que vou utilizar para a movimentação da água, é verdade ue podem achar exagerado 3900 L/h, mas vejam bem a distancia que parte da água vai ter de percorrer. .

Bem, agora respondendo às vossas perguntas:

- Quanto às materias filtrantes, ainda estou a pensar nisso, visto que vai levar o refúgio no meio. . 

- É verdade Julio, ignorei o OverFlow propositadamente. .

- Isso não me preocupa muito, pois o sistema que estou a utilizar, chega a um ponto que a àgua pára de cair na Sump e ai esvazio o aquário como todos fazemos. . 

Bem, espero ter sido claro e fico à espera de resposta, opiniões e tudo mais. . .

*Por fim, quero agradecer a ajuda do Tozé Soares da loja Recife, pois tem-me ajudado bastante e este aquário foi montado tb por ele. . .*  :Palmas:   :SbOk:  

Sem mais assunto,

os melhores cumprimentos. . .

*Nelson Ferreira aka PaNcRoNi*

----------


## Guilherme Pereira

olá
nao achas que o escumador é fraco para o teu aquario?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu tenho apenas um comentário a fazer! Acho que devias ter colocado um SCWD em vez desse "T" que tens - o que te vei acontecer é que a maior parte da água te vai sair pela saída mais próxima do "T". Além disso vai ser uma corrente constante o que não é ideal para um reff!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Soares

Boas,

Nelson podias-me dizer qual o diametro do tubo de retorno? Parece tubo de 20, podias confimar por favor.

Concordo com o Diogo pois a unica maneira de conseguires tirar rendimento da maneira que fizeste a tubajem é estrangular bastante a primeira saida.

"Quanto a tua sump, achas que vai ter capacidade para receber a agua toda do retorno quando parares a circulação da sump para o aquario?"

Uma questão bastante pertinente. Aconselhava-te a fazer o teste.

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas pessoal,

*Diogo Lopes*, quanto ao que disses-te " Acho que devias ter colocado um SCWD em vez desse T " , concordo contigo, esse peça ajudaria mas acho que a funcionalidade, não compensa não questão de " qualidade/preço ". Não vou usar, se por acaso o T tirar muita pressão na parte direita do aquário, logo pensarei numa outra solução. De qualquer maneira gostei da opinião.

*João Soares*, o tubo é de 22mm como disses-te. Quanto à questão da SUMP, já tinha respondido antes  *""- Isso não me preocupa muito, pois o sistema que estou a utilizar, chega a um ponto que a àgua pára de cair na Sump e ai esvazio o aquário como todos fazemos. . ""*  e acho que o unico problema é não estaem a ver como vai funcionar o sistema, ou a fazer alguma confusão.



Como veem na foto o tubo por onde vai sair a àgua para a Sump, tem umas falhas, quando a bomba de retorno parar vai esvaziar o aquário até ao fim dessas falhas ( cortes feito por mim ), depois ou esvazio a Sump e tiro o tubo durante um tempo até encher a Sump, ou tiro a água directamente do aquário. . 

Espero ter sido claro, sem mais. . .

. . .Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

Nelson a minha opinião está no forum aquariofilia.net

Sei que não é o sitio indicado mas isto do copy/paste por 2 foruns é ridiculo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Bruno

Penso que não podemos responder aos membros..."Já respondi, vai ver a outro lado onde está a resposta"

É verdade que o copy/paste não é do mais agradável, mas ou temos essa solução, ou postamos apenas num local. 

Os membros colocam questões neste forum e é neste forum que querem ter as respostas. Como compreenderás certamente, não podemos responder ás questões dos membros a resposta está noutro forum, vai lá ver.

Quem quiser colocar a mesma questão em 2 ou mais lugares, tambem tem a legitimidade para o fazer. Eu sou administrador deste forum e coloco várias vezes a mesma questão em vários forums. Tudo isso porque não me agrada, ter apenas uma opinião.

Outra questão ainda. Ha membros neste forum que não são membros efectivos do forum que mensionaste ou até já não têm o registo activo.

Espero que compreendas estas razões.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> não compensa não questão de " qualidade/preço ". Não vou usar, se por acaso o T tirar muita pressão na parte direita do aquário, logo pensarei numa outra solução. De qualquer maneira gostei da opinião.


Acho que nunca viste um SCWD a funcionar! Como é que é possível dizeres que não compensa em termos de qualidade/preço? Ele não se estraga e permite que tenhas um wave maker com um custo bastante baixo!




> o tubo é de 22mm como disses-te. Quanto à questão da SUMP, já tinha respondido antes  *""- Isso não me preocupa muito, pois o sistema que estou a utilizar, chega a um ponto que a àgua pára de cair na Sump e ai esvazio o aquário como todos fazemos. . ""*  e acho que o unico problema é não estaem a ver como vai funcionar o sistema, ou a fazer alguma confusão.


Pois... parece-me que quem está a fazer confusão és tu! Com uma bomba com esse caudal o teu aquário vai deitar água pelas bordas e o tubo de 22 mm não vai adiantar de nada! Para esse caudal precisas de pelo menos 40 mm.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que nunca viste um SCWD a funcionar! Como é que é possível dizeres que não compensa em termos de qualidade/preço? Ele não se estraga e permite que tenhas um wave maker com um custo bastante baixo!
> 
> 
> 
> Pois... parece-me que quem está a fazer confusão és tu! Com uma bomba com esse caudal o teu aquário vai deitar água pelas bordas e o tubo de 22 mm não vai adiantar de nada! Para esse caudal precisas de pelo menos 40 mm.
> ...


É uma opinião. . Capto-a e guardo-a na memória. . MAs agora só mesmo testando o sistema é que vou esclarecer tudo. . Disses-te que nunca vi um regulador desses a trabalhar, pois estás errado, sei exactamente o que esse aparelho faz, já vi um parecido a trabalhar. Talvez tivesse uma tamanho diferente, sim é verdade, mas a funcionalidade era igual, agora se achas que um aparelho de 55 euros, preço de uma venda do fórum, é uma boa solução para o meu aquário, referindo a tal coisa " preço/funcionalidade ", eu vou discurdar contigo. . 

Não digo que esteja certo no que disse até agora, simplesmente tenho de fazer as coisas à medida que me dá jeito, à medida que posso e por isso esse pequeno aparelho que me divide o fluxo de água ( vendido para a criação de ondas nos aquários ), não vai ser tão brevemente um prioridade . . 

Agradeço a tua opinião ( todos são bem vindas  :Wink:  )

* Hoje colocarei o aquário a funcionar, ai virei aqui postar o que aconteceu!

Sem mais assunto,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> agora se achas que um aparelho de 55 euros, preço de uma venda do fórum, é uma boa solução para o meu aquário


Tenho a certeza! Já uso há muito tempo e não tenho dúvidas que é uma solução excelente!




> Não digo que esteja certo no que disse até agora, simplesmente tenho de fazer as coisas à medida que me dá jeito, à medida que posso e por isso esse pequeno aparelho que me divide o fluxo de água ( vendido para a criação de ondas nos aquários ), não vai ser tão brevemente um prioridade . .


Não vou entrar em discussões, mas parece-me que tens as prioridades trocadas! Este pequeno aparelho pode resolver-te alguns problemas que te irão surgir a médio, longo prazo no aquário... se quiseres acreditar no que te digo...

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Tenho a certeza! Já uso há muito tempo e não tenho dúvidas que é uma solução excelente!
> 
> Não vou entrar em discussões, mas parece-me que tens as prioridades trocadas! Este pequeno aparelho pode resolver-te alguns problemas que te irão surgir a médio, longo prazo no aquário... se quiseres acreditar no que te digo...
> 
> Um abraço,
> Diogo


Diogo não te xateies por isto, nem quero tal coisa. . 

E quanto a discutir ( " ...entrar em discussões " ), desde que seja de forma correcto, onde exista respeito de uns para com os outros, acho que estamos aqui para isso. .

Aqui não se tratar de acreditar em ti, eu guio-me pelo que vi e estou actualmente a discutir isso com todos, agora o meu problema, pelo que tenho vindo a perceber é a força da bomba, certo?? Agora uma coisa, é esse aparelho que me vai tirar força à bomba?? Não me parece, visto que vai funcionar como um " T ", com um função extra de dividir o fluxo, certo?? Então o meu problema continua a ser o mesmo, certo??

Espero pelas respostas,

e mais uma vez obrigado, pelas dicas. . .

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## João Magano

> [...] visto que vai funcionar como um " T ", com um função extra de dividir o fluxo, certo?? [...]


Não divide o fluxo, direcciona o fluxo alternadamente para os dois lados opostos do "T", o que cria uma movimentação de agua favoravél (semelhante a ondulação maritima) que ajuda em muito a evitar pontos mortos.

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

> Olá Bruno
> 
> Penso que não podemos responder aos membros..."Já respondi, vai ver a outro lado onde está a resposta"
> 
> É verdade que o copy/paste não é do mais agradável, mas ou temos essa solução, ou postamos apenas num local. 
> 
> Os membros colocam questões neste forum e é neste forum que querem ter as respostas. Como compreenderás certamente, não podemos responder ás questões dos membros a resposta está noutro forum, vai lá ver.
> 
> Quem quiser colocar a mesma questão em 2 ou mais lugares, tambem tem a legitimidade para o fazer. Eu sou administrador deste forum e coloco várias vezes a mesma questão em vários forums. Tudo isso porque não me agrada, ter apenas uma opinião.
> ...


Julio,

Vou limitar-me a postar apenas num dos foruns. Como já disse para mim é desagradável ler os mesmos comentários em dois sítios diferentes.

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

> Olá,
> 
> Com uma bomba com esse caudal o teu aquário vai deitar água pelas bordas e o tubo de 22 mm não vai adiantar de nada! Para esse caudal precisas de pelo menos 40 mm.


Diogo podes por favor explicar-me como fazes essas contas? Obrigado desde já.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Os SCWD´s provocam a diminuição do fluxo da bomba, uma vez que a água terá que passar por diversas roldanas. De qualquer forma nunca apresentei o SCWD como solução para o teu problema, uma vez que com ele ou sem ele terás problemas de demasiado débito para o teu furo de saída, ou pelo menos muito no limite para ser seguro.

A única forma que vejo de resolveres a questão é colocares uma bomba com um débito inferior - eu diria uns 2400 litros/hora seguramente.




> Diogo podes por favor explicar-me como fazes essas contas? Obrigado desde já.


Não fiz contas nenhumas, nem as sei fazer (mas existem fórmulas). A minha afirmação tem a ver com a minha experiência. No meu aquário tenho duas bombas de 3400 litros/hora e tenho duas saídas de 50 mm - pelo que posso observar conseguiria fazer a saída com 2 furos de 40.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Excelente DIY esse aqua é precisamente igual ao meu e já me dá uma excelente ideia para colocação da sump. Colocaste a sump com o móvel desmontado, certo?

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas pessoal,

como prometi aqui estou eu a mostrar-vos o resultado do meu dilema. . .   :Admirado:  





Bem, agora vou explicar o que acontece. . 

Na ultima foto podem ver o nível " extra " que a água vai ter para além do tubo, o qual se mantém smpre constante, mesmo após 30 min. de funcionamento. Tal como acontece com esse nível, na Sump acontece exactamente a mesma coisa ( o nível mantém-se ), poderam ver isso na primeira foto. 

Tenham em conta que a segundo foto geral, foi tirada passado 10 min.

Conclui-se que o sistema funciona como deve ser, certo? Será que por a água estar mais elevado isso vai ser alterado?

Espero que tenha sido solucionado a questão principal deste meu novo aquário.   :SbSourire:  . . Se assim for, espero que continuem a opinar, sobre o desenvolvimento do mesmo!

*Alberto Branco*, se quizeres falar pelo MSN para se tornar mais simples adiciona-me ( findecanoanarion@hotmail.com ), de qualquer maneira a resposta:

- Sim, desmontei o móvel fiz os furos e tudo mais, coloquei a SUMP e depois sim, montei o móvel com a SUMP no seu interior. O único senão é o de tirares a SUMP futuramente mas. . " Quem trabalha por gosto. . ".

Acho que é tudo por agora, aguardo as vossas respostas. . .

Sem mais assunto,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nelson




> Na ultima foto podem ver o nível " extra " que a água vai ter para além do tubo, o qual se mantém smpre constante, mesmo após 30 min. de funcionamento. Tal como acontece com esse nível, na Sump acontece exactamente a mesma coisa ( o nível mantém-se ), poderam ver isso na primeira foto.


Está correcta a tua afirmação. A duvida que se coloca é se o nivel "extra" na sump consegue suportar o retorno que tens no aquario quando a bomba de reposição pára.

Se sim. Então está tudo OK, mas mesmo assim essas divisórias nessa sump deixaram esse nivel "extra" muito á tangente, pelo menos é o que parece.

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Olá Nelson
> 
> Está correcta a tua afirmação. A duvida que se coloca é se o nivel "extra" na sump consegue suportar o retorno que tens no aquario quando a bomba de reposição pára.
> 
> Se sim. Então está tudo OK, mas mesmo assim essas divisóris nessa sump deixaram esse nivel "extra" muito á tangente, pelo menos é o que parece.


Compreendo Julio, agora diz-me uma coisa, a diferença entre as duas alturas vai alterar o nível extra???

Os melhores cumprimentos, 
Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Julio Macieira

> diferença entre as duas alturas vai alterar o nível extra???


É precisamente a diferença entre a altura da sump e a altura a que colocaste as divisórias que vão determinar a quantidade de agua que a tua sump consegue receber no caso de paragem da bomba de reposição.

Parece-me que a tua sump para funcionar, vai trabalhar quase cheia, por isso a capacidade de receber agua extra não vai ser muita. Pode ser que sim, mas se sim, com pouca margem de folga.

Parece-me. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

E isto assim...não está a fazer um barulhão?? 


Tiraste o tubo de escoamento só para não gastares mais água a fazer este teste... né?   :SbLunettesSourire:  

Abraço,

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas pessoal,

ontem enxi o resto do meu aquário e tive a testá-lo novamente. O resultado foi este:

 

Concluí mais uma vez que o nível se mantém a pouco mais de 1 cm acima do " tubo de esgoto ". De momento só me falta cortar um pouco o tubo para descer um pouco o nível da água e deixar a àgua a ciclar. . .

*Ricardo Pinto*, não está a fazer grande barulho. . 

Sem mais assunto,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Deduzo que vás proteger essa entrada de água, caso contrário muito facilmente tens um desgosto! Basta que um peixe entre aí para entupir isso o suficiente para que o nível de água suba.

Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Deduzo que vás proteger essa entrada de água, caso contrário muito facilmente tens um desgosto! Basta que um peixe entre aí para entupir isso o suficiente para que o nível de água suba.
> 
> Abraço e boa sorte,
> Diogo


Pois, lá nisso tens razão, mas o que concluo quando afirmas isso, é que não les-te o post com atenção. . .

"_ De momento só me falta cortar um pouco o tubo para descer um pouco o nível da água_ "

É exactamente a isso que me refiro, tenho de cortar o tubo para baixar o nível de àgua e tirar essa possibilidade. . .

 

Como podes ver nessa foto, tinha os cortes já feitos, mas devido ao nível estar um pouco alto tive de os tirar, como podes ver isso na última foto. . .

 

Acho que tens ai a tua resposta  :Wink:  e lê com atenção   :SbOk5:  

Os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Paulo Filipe

Viva Nelson,
Parece-me que foste tu que não leu com atenção o que disse o Diogo (ou então estamos todos a entender mal...). Como é que vais evitar que entre um peixe (ou outra coisa) no tubo de saída da água? Posso estar enganado, mas parece-me que tens aí uma "bomba relógio"...

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas Nelson,

Só hoje voltei a ver o teu tópico e chego á seguinte conclusão:

Conforme te disse anteriormente gostei bastante do profissionalismo com que fizeste este aqua, falo da limpeza, alinhamento das tubagens, projecto e etc...

No entanto existem erros na minha opinião, ao que desde o inicio vários foram os membros que te alertaram, e temos de concordar que a experiência de alguns deles é muito válida.

Na minha opinião este sistema pode funcionar.
Mas como outros disseram repetidamente é uma bomba relógio.
Na minha opinião os erros que encontro  são bastante graves e mais tarde podem ser muito mais dificeis de resolver do que agora.
Penso que não estás com nenhuma inauguração marcada e portanto tudo o que fizeres agora para garantir segurança e sucessos futuros, será sempre tempo bem empregue.

Por isso faço agora observação relativa aos erros encontrados:

Na minha opinião independentemente do caudal a descer por esse tubo de 22mm, eu não resolveria o problema com um tubo de maior diametro mas sim com a adicção de um segundo tubo e a razão é simples, é que no caso de um entopimento tens sempre um segundo tubo de salvaguarda.

Na minha opinião o Sump deveria ser revisto, mas não consegui perceber muito bem onde irás pôr as matérias filtrantes, quanto a mim a decantação que fica depois do refugio, antes da bomba deveria ser alterada por forma a permitir que todo o refugio sirva de depósito de água para a bomba.

De qualquer forma deveriamos de rever esse sistema bem para que não tenhas desgostos futuros. O minimo a fazer seria pôr um T no tubo de descida para que tenhas 2 entradas para este mesmo Tubo, assim já não existiria a possibilidade de entupires os 2 ao mesmo tempo. Devias de descer este tubo um pouco para teres mais folga até ao topo do aquário. Mesmo assim nesta solução aconcelhava a uma pequena redução do caudal da bomba para garantir mais segurança. Podes fazer um T na saida da bomba e fazer com que o refugio também tenha alguma corrente direccionada por ti, claro que terias de utilizar uma torneira nesta saida caso contrário toda a água iria por aí ao invés de subir para o aquário.

Isto está um pouco confuso, mas com mais calma e após colocares duvidas eu explico melhor.

Seja como for não esmoreças.  :SbOk5:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Só para colocar duas pequenas notas:

Quanto ao "design" da sump e à questão das matérias filtrantes.... esquece as matérias filtrantes e assim a sump está boa e até ficas a ganhar ... as matérias filtrantes são um pau de 2 bicos que só deveriam ser utilizadas por pessoas muito experientes (IMO).

Quanto ao que disse o Diogo ... acho que ele tem toda a razão ... basta um peixe mais curioso ou desprevenido (ou até mais debilitado) ser "sugado" pela descarga para que o teu sistema fique entupido.... e aí terás problemas muito graves.

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Pois... eu li bem! Mas tu não percebeste o que eu quiz dizer! Independentemente de teres ou não os rasgos ou cortes, tens a parte de cima desprotegida - eu aconselho-te a colocares um crivo que tape tudo. 

Concordo com o Mário e de facto a melhor solução é colocar um segundo tubo de queda - o seguro morreu de velho!

No meu caso um tubo de 50 mm chegaria para o caudal que tenho, mas tenho 2, um mais acima que o outro para ter redundância. 

Além do que já disse ainda vejo outros problemas estruturais...




> Na minha opinião o Sump deveria ser revisto, mas não consegui perceber muito bem onde irás pôr as matérias filtrantes, quanto a mim a decantação que fica depois do refugio, antes da bomba deveria ser alterada por forma a permitir que todo o refugio sirva de depósito de água para a bomba.


Eu concordo que a sump tem que ser revisto, mas não por causa da colocação de matérias filtrantes, pois essas quanto a mim e tal como o Ricardo diz, não precisam de existir.

Acho que o nível de água na sump está muito elevado, não por uma questão de segurança (que também faz sentido abordar), mas principalmente porque assim o refúgio não me parece que seja funcional. O ideal para um refúgio (incorporado na sump) é ter água a passar por cima. Neste caso a água passa muito acima do nível ideal, não criando movimentação em baixo, na zona onde terás as macroalgas.

Como é óbvio o nosso (pelo menos o meu) objectivo é que tenhas no futuro um aquário de sucesso e não ando à procura dos erros... acho apenas que deverias ver o que os outros dizem, sem teres a ideia que tens tudo resolvido, que é o que me fica na ideia quando vejo a tua resposta ao meu anterior comentário!

O teu projecto está bem pensado, mas ainda precisa de afinações - todos erramos e devemos ter o bom senso de aceitar as ideias daqueles que já passaram por isso e infelizmente, não tiveram a oportunidade de ver os seus projectos comentados por pessoas mais experientes. Sem dúvida que os Fóruns neste caso são uma grande mais-valia.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas,

Desde já agradeço as respostas do *Paulo Filipe*, *Didos Farm* e do *Ricardo Lacerda*.

E vou explicar novamente o que ainda não perceberam, nomeadamento o lojista da *Didos Farm*.

*O tubo pelo qual áfua vai ser enviada para a Sump é de 30mm por dentro e 32mm por fora*, o dois tubos que enviam água para cima são de 22mm por fora e 20mm por dentro.  Como já devem ter percebido o aquário está a funcionar à 1 dia e o unico problema aparente é mesmo a falta de isolamento no encaixe do tubo na rosca assente no vidro. quanto ao nível da água mantém-se exactamente igual e passaram cerca de 24h. Não digo que não seja uma bomba relógio, mas acho que o que voces estão a dizer não tem lógica, compreendo que sejam mais experientes ( jamais poderia por isso em causa ), mas também teem de perceber que o que voces acham que está mal, é um processo natural do nosso planeta. . A força de gravidade faz o seu trabalho consoante o peso presente, ou seja se tiver 1cm acima do tubo a massa de água ( digamos assim ) presente tem uma determinada massa ( não interessa para o caso ), logo a Força de Gravidade vai ser igual à massa desaa quantidade de água vezes a gravidade, por exemplo:

Massa da Água ( apenas a que estiver acima do fim do tubo ) - 2 kg ( por exemplo )

Gravidade ( aproximandamente ) - 10 

FG ( Força Gravítica ) = m x g = 2 x 10 = 20 m/s

Agora se a água estiver a 2cm acima do fim do tubo, imaginare-mos  que tem 4 kg de massa, pronto o resultado segundo a fórmula, vai dar 40 m/s. . 

O que se pode concluir é que por mais alto que for o nível, a velocidade com que vai cair, vai aumentar gradualmente, até estabilizar. . .

Isto é o que tem acontecido quando ligo a bomba, e o que voces próprios poderam constactar se fizerem o teste. . 

*Espero que tenham compreendido, que não estou a dizer que voces estão errados, simplesmente pelo que tenho experimentado e o que tenho estudado comprovam que a teoria que utilizei é correcta, por mais que não pareça.*

Agora para o meu amigo *Diogo Lopes* :P

 
 

Aqui está a solução que arranjei, agradeço a dica que deste. .já agora que achas????

*Desculpa a má qualidade. . .

Quanto às matérias filtrantes, se as usar vais ser inicialmente e temporáriamente, não vou kerer ter constantemente matérias filtrantes lá. Passado várias opiniões e dicas, acho que é a melhor opção, certo?

Fico à espera de novas respostas,

Respondi desta maneira para perceberem que tenho motivos para acreditar no meu sistema. . .

Sem mais,

os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Acho que está praticamente resolvido, mas podias colocar um crivo que é barato e ficava bem melhor!

De qualquer forma gostava que tivesses em atenção a questão do refúgio, porque de facto como tens neste momento o sistema, ele não vai funcionar...

De resto, penso que todos os que comentaram o teu sistema, terão mencionado os erros e referido a "Bomba" tendo em conta os mesmos pressupostos que eu. Ninguém disse que não funcionava - o que foi dito é que estás muito pr+oximos dos limites aceitáveis e isso, para os mais experientes (como referes) é algo já bem conhecido e de facto a evitar.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas,

Subscrevo o que o Diogo disse acima. Aquilo que te digo é o seguinte, toda essa formula que apresentas está 100% correcta, com excepção daquilo que atrapalha qualquer teoria que são os imprevistos. Vamos imaginar que em determinado dia uma anémona se lembra de passear e sobe este teu tubo. O que acontece?

Não tens nenhuma alternativa para a água descer. É disso principalmente que se tem estado a falar.

Quando falo em desceres ligeiramente, é que no caso de pequenos entopimentos a lei da gravidade altera-se visto que o espaço de passagem diminui, e por isso a pressão em peso tem de aumentar, tendo assim de subir um pouco o nivel para que a água consiga descer. Seja como for se fizer o T e puser um segundo sugador esse problema é minimizado.

Vejo que sabes o que estás a fazer, no entanto para alguns de nós aquilo que não conheces são os imprevistos e é desses que com amizade te estão a tentar chamar a atenção. Não que alguém tenha qualquer tipo de interesse que te corra bem ou mal, apenas o desejo que corra bem a todos os que por aqui passarem.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Olá,
> 
> Pois... eu li bem! Mas tu não percebeste o que eu quiz dizer! Independentemente de teres ou não os rasgos ou cortes, tens a parte de cima desprotegida - eu aconselho-te a colocares um crivo que tape tudo. 
> 
> Concordo com o Mário e de facto a melhor solução é colocar um segundo tubo de queda - o seguro morreu de velho!
> 
> No meu caso um tubo de 50 mm chegaria para o caudal que tenho, mas tenho 2, um mais acima que o outro para ter redundância. 
> 
> Além do que já disse ainda vejo outros problemas estruturais...
> ...


Boas,

Desde já peço desculpa se dei a entender:

*" acho apenas que deverias ver o que os outros dizem, sem teres a ideia que tens tudo resolvido, que é o que me fica na ideia quando vejo a tua resposta ao meu anterior comentário! "*

*Diogo Lopes*, toda a ajuda para mim é *mt bem vinda*, simplesmente, ou há alguma confusão ou está tudo resolvido relativamente ao dilema que está a ser dicutido ( o que acho muito interessante ). É verdade que eu gosto muito de discutir os termos todos até tudo ficar resolvido e por essa razão tenho andado aqui a preocupar-me com tudo o que voces dizem, senão fosse o caso tinha avançado o resto sem responder.

Na parte em que referes que já houve alguém que passou por isto, será que essa pessoa utilizou exactamente as medidas como eu? Todos sabemos que cada caso, é um caso e tem de ser estudado da maneira que é e que está estruturado, para poder-mos resolver os futuros problemas ( que a mim são alhios " é verdade " ). O problema pelo qual estou agora aqui, é em relação à grande potência da bomba de retorno e ao escuamento da água que essa mesma eleva para o aqua principal.

Continuo a dizer, que por mais que não parece, estou aqui a ddiscuritr com voces ( numa boa ), simplesmente defendo as minhas ideias, espero que isso não transmita arrogância nem desprezo para com voces e com as vossas opiniões, piois isso dou-vos a minha palavra que é mentira. . .




> Olá,
> 
> Acho que está praticamente resolvido, mas podias colocar um crivo que é barato e ficava bem melhor!
> 
> De qualquer forma gostava que tivesses em atenção a questão do refúgio, porque de facto como tens neste momento o sistema, ele não vai funcionar...
> 
> De resto, penso que todos os que comentaram o teu sistema, terão mencionado os erros e referido a "Bomba" tendo em conta os mesmos pressupostos que eu. Ninguém disse que não funcionava - o que foi dito é que estás muito pr+oximos dos limites aceitáveis e isso, para os mais experientes (como referes) é algo já bem conhecido e de facto a evitar.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Relativamente ao crivo, eu bem o procurei, mas anda dificil de axar um crivo ( se for o que tenho em mente ) seja onde for. :S

Relativamente ao refúgio, ainda está tudo em aberto, por isso obrigado pela dica ( apesar de já ter sido mencionada ), talvez uma pequena bomba resolva isso, certo? Apesar de ter um projecto diferente. . ( noutro post falarei disso, quando tudo estiver eslarecido, relativamente ao assunto anterior )

Certo! O sistema está nos limites, estive a pensar numa maneira de criar algo para não acontecer nenhum azar, vou falar com o meu Pai que tem uma experiência grande no que toca a electricidade para ver o que se arranja. É verdade que me esqueci de futuras algas que possam intupir a saída da água para a tampa, ou seja lá o ke for que interrompa isso. . .




> Boas,
> 
> Subscrevo o que o Diogo disse acima. Aquilo que te digo é o seguinte, toda essa formula que apresentas está 100% correcta, com excepção daquilo que atrapalha qualquer teoria que são os imprevistos. Vamos imaginar que em determinado dia uma anémona se lembra de passear e sobe este teu tubo. O que acontece?
> 
> Não tens nenhuma alternativa para a água descer. É disso principalmente que se tem estado a falar.
> 
> Quando falo em desceres ligeiramente, é que no caso de pequenos entopimentos a lei da gravidade altera-se visto que o espaço de passagem diminui, e por isso a pressão em peso tem de aumentar, tendo assim de subir um pouco o nivel para que a água consiga descer. Seja como for se fizer o T e puser um segundo sugador esse problema é minimizado.
> 
> Vejo que sabes o que estás a fazer, no entanto para alguns de nós aquilo que não conheces são os imprevistos e é desses que com amizade te estão a tentar chamar a atenção. Não que alguém tenha qualquer tipo de interesse que te corra bem ou mal, apenas o desejo que corra bem a todos os que por aqui passarem.


Em relação a imprevisto, é verdade ignorei isso. . . Mas vou ver o que se arranja para remediar isso. . Mas já agora poderás aprofundar mais eventuais imprevistos? Em relação à anémona, o que eu mais gosto é de olhar para os aquários, quando aisso estiver prestes a acontecer, vou tomar precausões  :Wink: 

Concluindo, *agradeço a vossa dedicação e perda de tempo*. Espero que ninguém esteja desinteressado por este tópico devido à discussão presente, visto que anda-mos cá para isso  :Wink: 

Já agora, deixo aqui a minha ideia, para solucionar imprevistos:

Imaginem algo que está no nível maximo que a água pode atingir, quando isso acontecer faz com que a bomba deslige. . Sei que é complexo, mas com o que já vi acho que tudo é possivel  :Wink: :P

Espero opiniões. . .

Os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nelson




> Concluindo, *agradeço a vossa dedicação e perda de tempo*.


Tal como eu, acredito que ninguem perde tempo neste forum. 

Estamos todos aqui por vontade de aprender. Felismente que no nosso hobby não há garantias absolutas, apenas procedimentos (muitos deles adquiridos á "pála" de desastrozas experiências em que procuramos todos pelas trocas dessas experiencias passar para os outros membros.

Todas as opiniões devem de ser entendidas como "opiniões" e está sempre nas tuas mãos a decisão final. Por isso a importância de recolheres várias, mesmo que contrárias (o que não me parece ter sido o caso na maioria).

A minha opinião continua a ser de que a concepção dessa Sump não foi a melhor solução, e de forma alguma considero o meu tempo como perdido por te a ter manifestado. O meu primeiro aquario, nem sump tinha, o meu segundo teve outra sump, o meu 3º teve outra sump e este agora tem uma nova sump. Certamente quando fizer outro, rectificarei esta sump de novo, por isso procuro corrigir alguns erros de funcionamento de uma sump para outra e tambem por isso dei o meu concelho.

Não digo que não funcione, não é essa a questão, a questão é que em meu entender estás a trabalhar no limite da segurança do transbordamento da agua do aquario na sump e nesta altura ainda poderias corrigir isso.

----------


## Didos Farm

Faço das palavras do Juca as minhas palavras.

Ninguém perde tempo por aqui.

Quanto a esse dispositivo para parar o sistema caso suba o nivel, não é dificil de fazer e até existe no mercado, no entanto se isso acontecer vais ter problemas pois o aquário ficará parado por horas (caso não estejas em casa), nesse caso deverás sempre de ter bombas de circulação tanto no Refugio como no aquário principal. 

Quanto a crivos procura os crivos dos filtros grandes da EHEIM, existem á venda em separado.

Boa Sorte!!!  :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Olá Nelson
> 
> Tal como eu, acredito que ninguem perde tempo neste forum. 
> 
> Estamos todos aqui por vontade de aprender. Felismente que no nosso hobby não há garantias absolutas, apenas procedimentos (muitos deles adquiridos á "pála" de desastrozas experiências em que procuramos todos pelas trocas dessas experiencias passar para os outros membros.
> 
> Todas as opiniões devem de ser entendidas como "opiniões" e está sempre nas tuas mãos a decisão final. Por isso a importância de recolheres várias, mesmo que contrárias (o que não me parece ter sido o caso na maioria).
> 
> A minha opinião continua a ser de que a concepção dessa Sump não foi a melhor solução, e de forma alguma considero o meu tempo como perdido por te a ter manifestado. O meu primeiro aquario, nem sump tinha, o meu segundo teve outra sump, o meu 3º teve outra sump e este agora tem uma nova sump. Certamente quando fizer outro, rectificarei esta sump de novo, por isso procuro corrigir alguns erros de funcionamento de uma sump para outra e tambem por isso dei o meu concelho.
> ...


Só vou discurdar de uma coisa, se é ke percebi bem . . .

" *Todas as opiniões devem de ser entendidas como "opiniões" e está sempre nas tuas mãos a decisão final. Por isso a importância de recolheres várias, mesmo que contrárias (o que não me parece ter sido o caso na maioria).* "

Nos post's eu refiro isso. . 




> É uma opinião. . Capto-a e guardo-a na memória. . 
> 
> Agradeço a tua opinião ( todos são bem vindas  )





> Diogo não te xateies por isto, nem quero tal coisa. . 
> 
> Espero pelas respostas,
> 
> e mais uma vez obrigado, pelas dicas. . .


Mas isso não é um problema, pois " quem não deve não teme ", temo é que as pessoas me intrepretem assim, poois isso não é verdade ( isto se eu percebi bem o que disses-te ).

Quanto à SUMP, ela vai funcionar maioritáriamente como Refúgio tal como o Ricardo Lacerda referiu as matérias filtrantes " são um pau de dois bicos ", não quero dizer com isto que não vá utiliza, pois isso não ia corresponder à realidade, mas cada coisa a seu tempo. . 




> Só para colocar duas pequenas notas:
> 
> Quanto ao "design" da sump e à questão das matérias filtrantes.... esquece as matérias filtrantes e assim a sump está boa e até ficas a ganhar ... as matérias filtrantes são um pau de 2 bicos que só deveriam ser utilizadas por pessoas muito experientes (IMO).





> Faço das palavras do Juca as minhas palavras.
> 
> Ninguém perde tempo por aqui.
> 
> Quanto a esse dispositivo para parar o sistema caso suba o nivel, não é dificil de fazer e até existe no mercado, no entanto se isso acontecer vais ter problemas pois o aquário ficará parado por horas (caso não estejas em casa), nesse caso deverás sempre de ter bombas de circulação tanto no Refugio como no aquário principal. 
> 
> Quanto a crivos procura os crivos dos filtros grandes da EHEIM, existem á venda em separado.
> 
> Boa Sorte!!!


Acredito que haja disso à vende, pois hoje em dia basta querer comprar, mas que gosto muito de fazer as coisas por mim, para além de evoluir, até pode ficar mais original  :Wink: . Agora se vou ter problemas mesmo assim, vai ser complicado. . .

Qunato aos crivos, vou ver o que arranjo. . 

Os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nelson,

Os crivos podes comprar no mesmo local onde eventualmente terás comprado as tubagens!

De resto acho que já percebeste a ideia, por isso não vou bater mais no ceguinho - quando abrires o post sobre o refúgio, lá estarei para te dar na cabeça, e quem sabe tu percebas o meu ponto   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Bem pessoal após ter passado uns minutos a olhar para o problema do aquário poder transbordar, deparei-me com uma simples e facil solução. . .

Bem ontem, se não sabem desci um pouco o nível do aquário e de momento encontra-se assim ( em funcionamento ):


 

Depois, pensei no que aconteceria se o cano por algum motivo fosse entopido. Alterei o tubo para um maior e " Voilá " a água sobe é verdade, até a bomba parar de enviar água, mas não a água que a bomba envia " extra " não é suficiente para transbordar. . .

O nível fica assim:



Pronto, este ponto está resolvido. . .

Mas há algo que me está a intrigar e por mais soluções que arranje, nenhuma me ajuda   :Admirado:  e gostava de saber se têm alguma solução. . .

O tubo que leva a água para a SUMP, na parte que a água cai na SUMP faz um barulho um pouco exagerado, será que alguém tem uma solução para tirar este barulho?? Já exprimentei meter um vidro para fazer uma rampa, mas isso não resulta :S

Que dizem?

Espero pelas vossas respostas. . .

Os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel 

Experimenta utilizar um esquema como este:

 

Sempre podes optar por lhe colocares uma tampa com um furo para reduzir ainda mais o barulho com neste caso (o exemplo é só para a tampa):

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas Nelson,

Parte da solução que te dei antes, servia precisamente para garantires que não tinhas barulho, e então seria assim.

1º como já fizeste, baixavas um pouco o nivel do tubo de captura da água.

2º Porque não tens neste momento possibilidade de fazer 2 tubos de descida da água, punhas apenas 1 como tens, mas com um T para fazeres 2 entradas para esse mesmo tubo. 

3º Numa situação de teres 2 tubos bastava desnivelares um do outro e por uma torneira no mais baixo para que conseguisses controlar a entrada da água e nesse momento equilibrasses os niveis ligeiramente acima do tubo mais abaixo. A água entraria sem ar e assim puderias por o tubo de descarga debaixo de água no sump sem que isso trouxesse qualquer tipo de barulho. O tubo de entrada que ficava mais alto não levava torneira, ficando directo e servindo apenas de salvaguarda para o caso de algum excesso de água nunca transbordar o aquário.

4º No teu caso tens de fazer a mesma coisa mas com um T e uma torneira colocada apenas na entrada mais baixa.

Uma coisa eu garanto o barulho neste sistema é coisa que não existe, e a segurança é logo muito superior.

Se tiveres duvida pergunta.  :SbOk5:

----------


## Didos Farm

Postamos ao mesmo tempo e a solução apresentada é identica, apenas com a diferença torneira que serve para reduzir barulho mais ainda.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O principal receio que eu teria à partida seria a segurança do movel . Quando cortaste as ilhargas do meio para conseguires colocar a sump, colocaste alguns prumos em madeira maçica ou usaste apenas as tiras que sobraram de Mdf? ( é mdf ou outro aglomerado de madeira?). Podes ter comprometido muito a resistençia central do movel . Se não o fizeste ainda, coloca uns prumos em madeira maçica ou em aço. 
Cump. 
Rui

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas pessoal,

peço desculpa por não ter respondido, mas estive do fim-de-semana fora.




> Olá Miguel 
> 
> Experimenta utilizar um esquema como este:
> 
> http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...scarga-med.jpg 
> 
> Sempre podes optar por lhe colocares uma tampa com um furo para reduzir ainda mais o barulho com neste caso (o exemplo é só para a tampa):
> http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d...75imagem_2.jpg



Miguel?????

Ok, vou ver se faço isso. . .




> Boas Nelson,
> 
> Parte da solução que te dei antes, servia precisamente para garantires que não tinhas barulho, e então seria assim.
> 
> 1º como já fizeste, baixavas um pouco o nivel do tubo de captura da água.
> 
> 2º Porque não tens neste momento possibilidade de fazer 2 tubos de descida da água, punhas apenas 1 como tens, mas com um T para fazeres 2 entradas para esse mesmo tubo. 
> 
> 3º Numa situação de teres 2 tubos bastava desnivelares um do outro e por uma torneira no mais baixo para que conseguisses controlar a entrada da água e nesse momento equilibrasses os niveis ligeiramente acima do tubo mais abaixo. A água entraria sem ar e assim puderias por o tubo de descarga debaixo de água no sump sem que isso trouxesse qualquer tipo de barulho. O tubo de entrada que ficava mais alto não levava torneira, ficando directo e servindo apenas de salvaguarda para o caso de algum excesso de água nunca transbordar o aquário.
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação, explicas-te bem a ideia do Julio. . .




> O principal receio que eu teria à partida seria a segurança do movel . Quando cortaste as ilhargas do meio para conseguires colocar a sump, colocaste alguns prumos em madeira maçica ou usaste apenas as tiras que sobraram de Mdf? ( é mdf ou outro aglomerado de madeira?). Podes ter comprometido muito a resistençia central do movel . Se não o fizeste ainda, coloca uns prumos em madeira maçica ou em aço. 
> Cump. 
> Rui


Quanto a isso não deve haver grande problema, pois ficou com duas "pernas" que fazem a força suficiente. O material é Aparito Folheado a preto, não eskecendo que o aquário vai ficar estático num determinado local. . .

Mais umas fotos. . .

 
 

Foto Geral [ Aquário + Móvel ] 
Esta foto está em link, para não "atrofiar" o design do fórum...

Amanhã vou tratar da iluminação e de tirar todo o barulho. . .

Os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nelson,

Não tinha reparado que tinhas cortado o móvel! De facto como o Rui diz, tens o móvel fragilizado (embora tu já tenhas dito que não!) - a zona do aglomerado que está à vista vai inchar e fragilizar não só essa zona como toda a estrutura - o meu conselho é isolares essa zona para não entrar água.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Opss   Nelson, é claro.

Peço desculpa pelo engano.

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas pessoal,




> Olá Nelson,
> 
> Não tinha reparado que tinhas cortado o móvel! De facto como o Rui diz, tens o móvel fragilizado (embora tu já tenhas dito que não!) - a zona do aglomerado que está à vista vai inchar e fragilizar não só essa zona como toda a estrutura - o meu conselho é isolares essa zona para não entrar água.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Hm, lá nisso tens razão, com o tempo pode inchar e perder resistência, vou tratar de isolar o móvel para não entrar água. . Quanto a resistência do móvel, é suficiente para este aquário.




> Opss   Nelson, é claro.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelo engano.


Estava no gozo. . 

Mais umas fotos. . .

 
 

Acrescentei, Sal para 200L.  e Aragonite. . .hjgkl 

A calha de iluminação fica para amanhã. . .

Os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nelson




> deixar a àgua a ciclar. . .


Sem substrato? nem rocha? Não entendo  :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

Que iluminação vais meter?

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Olá Nelson
> 
> Sem substrato? nem rocha? Não entendo


" Sem substrato? " Se vires bem as fotos, vais perceber que tem substracto.   :SbOk:  

A rocha virá a seu tempo, tendo em conta que ainda estou a tratar da iluminação.




> Que iluminação vais meter?


Boas Bruno,

não temos conseguido falar   :Admirado:  

A iluminação, vai ser 4 2G11 e estou a pensar numa moon light.

Cada lampada tem 36 Watt  / 840 / 4P 2900 lm

A foto:

 

Sem mais assunto,

os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nelson

Confesso que não vi o aquario com a areia, mas mesmo assim.

O processo da ciclagem é necessário para começarmos a desenvolver bactérias.

Agua e areia não dá bactérias. Para isso precisas de rocha viva (por pouco que seja) ou de um ou mais copos de areia colonizada de um aquario já estabilizado.

Claro que ha tambem modos de introdução de bactérias em aquarios para ciclagem (produtos comerciais).

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas pessoal,

ficam aqui registados os valores da água.

NO3 - 0 ( Aproximadamente )
NO2 - 0
GH - 16º d ( Aproximadamente )
KH - 4º d ( Aproximadamente )
PH - 8.5 / 8.6

Espero opiniões, visto que ainda não sei quais são os valores certos ( do PH sei  :Wink: :P )

Os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Cada lampada tem 36 Watt / 840 / 4P 2900 lm


Por acaso esses 840 não é o modelo das lampadas de 6500 ºK? Tinha ideia que sim ...mas não tenho a certeza   :Admirado:  


Depois podias por um step-by-step dessas ligações... gostava de aprender a fazer isso  :Wink: 

Abraço,

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

> Boas pessoal,
> 
> ficam aqui registados os valores da água.
> 
> NO3 - 0 ( Aproximadamente )
> NO2 - 0
> GH - 16º d ( Aproximadamente )
> KH - 4º d ( Aproximadamente )
> PH - 8.5 / 8.6
> ...


Nelson,

Se essas lâmpadas forem de 6500K vai ficar com uma cor esquisita no aqua, para o amarelado. Eu optaria sem dúvida para um HQI mas como já está comprado nada a fazer.

Quanto ao processo de ciclagem porque não compras rocha morta e uns quilitos de rocha viva, era uma boa maneira de iniciares o processo de colonização e criação de bacterias.

Quanto aos parâmetros em cima é normal que tenhas os nitritos e nitratos aproximados de zero porque ainda não estás a ciclar nada.
Quanto ao Ph segundo o meu ponto de vista está um pouco alto, isso é água de osmose ou do mar?

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Por acaso esses 840 não é o modelo das lampadas de 6500 ºK? Tinha ideia que sim ...mas não tenho a certeza   
> 
> Depois podias por um step-by-step dessas ligações... gostava de aprender a fazer isso 
> 
> Abraço,


Boas *Ricardo*, pela página que descobri as lampadas são de 4000 K, se não estiver em erro.

Página com a informação ( LINK ) 

Imagem:

 

Farei o possivel para te meter o step-by-step da montagem...




> Nelson,
> 
> Se essas lâmpadas forem de 6500K vai ficar com uma cor esquisita no aqua, para o amarelado. Eu optaria sem dúvida para um HQI mas como já está comprado nada a fazer.
> 
> Quanto ao processo de ciclagem porque não compras rocha morta e uns quilitos de rocha viva, era uma boa maneira de iniciares o processo de colonização e criação de bacterias.
> 
> Quanto aos parâmetros em cima é normal que tenhas os nitritos e nitratos aproximados de zero porque ainda não estás a ciclar nada.
> Quanto ao Ph segundo o meu ponto de vista está um pouco alto, isso é água de osmose ou do mar?


Boas Bruno,

As HQI são óptimas é verdade, mas _" Quem não tem cão, caça com gato "_, por enquanto tenho de as por um pouco de lado talvez mais tarde. Contudo estas lampadas, não foram compradas!

Uma coisa podem ter a certesa se fosse um questão de querer, já tinha rocha viva, já tinha rocha morta e até alguns emplastro no aquário, mas não basta querer. Um estudante tem de fazer as coisas com calma!  :Cool: 

Pois, é normal que os dois primeiros valores estejam a zero, até ai estou de acordo contigo. Agora quanto ao PH, a água é da torneira e esteve certa de 3/4 dias no aquário a ciclar, só depois meti o sal e o areão. Isso está tudo aqui  :Wink: 

Os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eish!! ... ainda pior!   :Admirado:  

Não tens maneira de trocar isso? Pelo menos para umas com 10000ºK 

É que 4000ºK eu já acho amarelo demais para um aquário de água doce... quanto mais para um salgado. É que à primeira vista pode não parecer...mas na realidade é uma diferença abismal.

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Estive a ver no site da philips e desse modelo PL-L só existem de 3000 e 4000ºK. De facto para trocar tem de ser por outra marca.

Abraço,

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Pois, compreendo perfeitamente o que me estão a dizer. Sendo assim vou ter de colocar outras lampadas, a ideia vai ser utilizar o mesmo tipo de lampadas mas com mais K's.

 No entanto vou utilizar uma lampada de 18W que tenho, MArin Day 15000 K e 1150 lm e 2 lampadas, das que mencionei antes.

 Gostava de saber o que acham disso.

 Os melhores cumprimentos,

 Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Duarte Vasconcellos

Boas...

Acho que fazes mto bem em usar antes essas lampadas, quanto a min deverias utilizar duas de 10000ºK e duas actinicas ficarias com uma luz mto agaradavel no aqua!!!!!

Cumpts
Duarte

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Venho aqui partilhar com voces umas fotos do meu aquário actualmente. . .













Como podem ver, muita coisa é da nossa costa. Comprei apenas essas duas rochas mortas e uma pequena que esta entre essas duas. . .



Desculpem a qualidade desta ultima. . 

Que tal?  :Whistle: 

Os melhores cumprimentos,

Nelson Ferreira

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boa Tarde a todos,

e passado quatro anos volto a dar vida a este tópico.

Não foi uma ausência apetecida nem nada que se pareça mas o rumo da vida assim o exigiu.

Para relembrar o ponto em que ficou o meu anterior aquário (o qual deu origem a este tópico) aqui ficam algumas fotos.



Vista Geral.



A anémona que tanto trabalho me deu. :P

O fim deste aquário foi triste e só um coral sobreviveu e por mais estranho que pareça ainda está na caso de um amigo.

Há cerca de um mês comecei a montar novamente um novo aquário e como sabem, não dispenso as vossas opiniões. Vou dar continuidade a este tópico e colocarei a evolução do mesmo aqui.

O Setup é ligeiramente diferente.

Aquário: 

*Medidas*: 100x50x40
*Escumador*: Deltec MCE 600 (A ponderar)
*Bomba*: 3200l/h
*Sump*: Não tem
*Iluminação*: 2xT5 - 10k & 2xT5 Actinica

Corais:

Actinodiscus striatus
Heteractis crispa

Seguem algumas fotos:



Vista Geral - Lado Direito



Actinodiscus



Heteractis crispa - e a partir daqui a minha paz acabou, contudo dá-me um gozo enorme tê-la no aquário.



Tentativa de macro :P



Vista de baixo.. e foi aqui que percebi que a guerra ainda não terminou, ainda se deve movimentar um pouco mais (com muita pena minha). Agora é uma questão de esperar que ela encontre o melhor sitio.

Algumas Questões/Opiniões:

O escumador será o apropriado para este setup?A iluminação será suficiente, para este aquário?

É verdade, ainda está no inicio e é mesmo por essa razão que quero receber opiniões e no caso de ter que mudar, ainda estou a tempo.

Espero os vossos comentários  :SbSourire21:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: Nelson

Essa anémona...depois que se instale onde encontre o melhor posicionamento que convém às suas necessidades (luz;circulação;etc.),difícilmente mudará de lugar...a não ser que haja uma alteração radical dentro do sistema.
Fica bem.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Nelson
> 
> Essa anémona...depois que se instale onde encontre o melhor posicionamento que convém às suas necessidades (luz;circulação;etc.),difícilmente mudará de lugar...a não ser que haja uma alteração radical dentro do sistema.
> Fica bem.
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá Jorge,

pois ontem a anémona ficou meio esquisita, desliguei a luzes e hoje de manhã quando acordei estava no centro do aquário. O mais preocupante é que o seu aspecto não parecia nada saudável. À hora de almoço vou tirar algumas fotos e colocar online para verem o estado dela.  :Admirado: 

O que tenho reparado é que está a largar uma espécie de muco estranho, isso é normal? (_Tenho-a desde sexta-feira_).

Obrigado pela resposta.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge,
> 
> pois ontem a anémona ficou meio esquisita, desliguei a luzes e hoje de manhã quando acordei estava no centro do aquário. O mais preocupante é que o seu aspecto não parecia nada saudável. À hora de almoço vou tirar algumas fotos e colocar online para verem o estado dela. 
> 
> O que tenho reparado é que está a largar uma espécie de muco estranho, isso é normal? (_Tenho-a desde sexta-feira_).
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta.



 :Olá:  Nelson

O conselho que te vou dar e que dou a todos que têm estas anémonas recem adquiridas...è que não lhes mecham nem mudem nada...conheço colegas que afastam esta pedra,afastam aquela,na esperança de ela aí se colocar...errado...fica quieto e deixa as coisas acontecerem naturalmente...quando ela encontrar poiso depois de ter xecado o àqua,como te disse anteriormente,será difícil mudar ( a título de exemplo...a minha mantém-se rigorosamente no mesmo local vai para 7 anos).Só quando tiveres a noção de que se fixou em difinitivo,è que deves colocar corais...e lembra-te...ele cresce bem,pelo que precisa de espaço à volta para não te branquear corais.
Quanto ao muco,à partida è normal,pois está a ambientar-se a novos parãmetros...a minha ainda hoge periódicamente larga esse muco (não è prejudicial à fauna).
Só se torna problema quando começam a definhar (a ficar cada vez + pequena),aí sim è de preocupar...agora estar hoge aberta e amanhã não,ou com pouca luz estar toda aberta e quando da luz aumentar fechar-se mais um pouco...è normal e mais uma vez tem a ver com adaptação...gostam especialmente de lugares onde o pé possa ficar na penumbra (escondido da luz),saíndo para abrir conforme achem opurtuno.
Fica bem


Jorge Neves

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Olá Jorge,

desde já obrigado pela resposta e conselhos.




> "Quanto ao muco,à partida è normal,pois está a ambientar-se a novos parãmetros...a minha ainda hoge periódicamente larga esse muco (não è prejudicial à fauna)."


Pois é que fiquei com a ideia, de tudo o que li, que podia ser um dos maus sinais mas se assim não é.. Ainda bem, fico mais aliviado.

Aparentemente a anémona está boa, hoje de manhã é que me assustou um pouco.

Como disse de manhã, aqui fica as fotos para veres o estado da mesma:








Neste momento encontra-se no seu momento ZEN, a levitar e deambulando pelo centro do aquário entras os dois "montes" de rochas. Vou dar-lhe mais um tempo para ela se aclimatar então.  :Smile: 

Mais uma vez, obrigado pela resposta.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge,
> 
> desde já obrigado pela resposta e conselhos.
> 
> 
> 
> Pois é que fiquei com a ideia, de tudo o que li, que podia ser um dos maus sinais mas se assim não é.. Ainda bem, fico mais aliviado.
> 
> Aparentemente a anémona está boa, hoje de manhã é que me assustou um pouco.
> ...


Nelson

Até que ela se fixe,procura minimizar a corrente,visto dar-me parecer que se quer enterrar...não vai mal nenhum...pois só tens o actinodisco.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves
Fica bem

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boa tarde,

aqui fica mais uma actualização do meu aquário.

*29 de Outubro*:



*21 de Novembro*:



 

 

 

 

 

 

A anémona que tinha no aquário, dos posts anteriores acabou por morrer, penso por ser muito cedo e o aquário ainda não estar suficientemente maturado para receber a anémona.

Todos os corais que estão no meu aquário são *frags* de colegas do fórum aos quais só tenho a agradecer por todo o companheirismo, esclarecimentos e amostras de como as coisas podem correr bem, mesmo sem me conhecerem de lado nenhum. É mais um dos aspecto em que este hobby é fantástico ! 

Muito obrigado !

----------


## Duarte Araujo

boas,
penso que seria boa ideia alojares as fotos aqui no Reefforum pois pouca gente vai ter paciencia de esperar 10 min que acabe de descarregar...

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Nelson

O àqua está no bom caminho...agora só tens que pensar numa boa equipe de limpesa para tratar dessas algas...e quiçá uma salária a completar.
Pena a anémona  :Icon Cry: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Bom dia,




> boas,
> penso que seria boa ideia alojares as fotos aqui no Reefforum pois pouca gente vai ter paciencia de esperar 10 min que acabe de descarregar...


Sim Duarte, tens toda a razão. Já tratei de refazer as imagens para pesarem menos.




> O àqua está no bom caminho...agora só tens que pensar numa boa equipe de limpesa para tratar dessas algas...e quiçá uma salária a completar.
> Pena a anémona


Olá Jorge,

é verdade as algas começam a aparecer no areão, cometi o erro de colocar areão muito grosso o que a longo prazo vai acumular muitos nitratos e já se começa a notar as algas neste. 

Brevemente irei fazer uma mudança do móvel do aquário e nessa altura vou aproveitar para tirar este areão e colocar uma camada fina de areia vivam, espero não ter problemas com isso e acima de tudo, conseguir minimizar o lixo acumulado no substrato.

Pois foi uma pena a anémona mas não havia muita coisa que pudesse fazer, para além dos TPAs.

Obrigado pelos comentários.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Nelson

Se fores a "Àqua Neves",reparas que a cama do meu sistema è bastante grosso...está lá desde 1981...e não econtras algas.
Quero com isto dizer...que essas algas nada têm a ver com a granolometria do substracto.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boa noite a todos,

aqui fica mais uma actualização do meu aquário.

Um novo sistema, agora estou com um aquário de 150x50x50. Daqui a uns dias  coloco a informação mais detalhada de todo o sistema, só estou à espera da sump para ficar com a informação toda.

15 de Maio de 2010

           

Quando o aquário estiver mais finalizado, como estou a planear coloco mais fotos e as respectivas descrições.

Queria com esta actualização partilhar convosco a evolução e receber algumas criticas/sugestões relativamente ao estado actual.

Mais novidades para breve..  :SbSourire:

----------

